# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentet Shqipetare ne USA

## Artemis Ishmaku

Si thoni te krijojme nje Organizate Studentore Nacionale, ketu ne USA, ku mund te krijojme dhe Kapituj neper shkolla te vecanta?

----------


## diikush

ide e mire

ca shkolle je ti ne FL per kuriozitet? keni aty juve organizate studentore shqiptare?   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Larsus

pse, te gjithe beqare jeni ju?

looool

po mire, mledhjet mujore te keshillit i beme ne te NY me shumice votash  :ngerdheshje:  

ngrijeni flamurin ju te florides te paret  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Artemis Ishmaku

DIIKUSH - Une shkoj ne Florida State University. 

Larsus, -  nuk te kuptoj.

----------


## Larsus

> Larsus, -  nuk te kuptoj.


flamurin bre, bejeni ju shoqaten e pare te studenteve shqiptare (mgjthse me duket eshte nje ne Chicago university por se kam te sigurte) se qe te kesh shoqate me status duhet te kete dhe aktivitete: duhet te mblidhet bordi ekzekutive te beje aktivitete-- te nxjerre lajmerime 

apo, eshte shqoate piramidale si puna e partive ne shqiperi? Fantazme vetem ne letra?  :perqeshje:

----------


## diikush

Artemis FSU eshte shkolle e mire (sic kam degjuar) se vete skam qene ne Tallahasee. Suksese ne shkolle.

----------


## Artemis Ishmaku

DIIKUSH, Faleminderit!

Nuk eshte shkolle e keqe, por si gjithnje ka dhe me mire. LOL. Tallahassee eshte nje qytet pak i merzitshem, sepse s'ka shume aktivitete. Ne pergjithesi studentet pine shume alkol, dhe thithin shume mariuane.

----------


## Dara

Kjo organizata si po vete?
Edhe une jam dakort...vetem me kisht te behet ne New York  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sonnyinter

po u be organizata, me coni fjale mua tju coj pizza falas prej dhendrit (per mbledhjet e komitetit de)    vetem shikoni mos me rregulloni ndonje vend ne bordin drejtues ama

----------


## Dara

:ngerdheshje:  ste le njeri jo :P sa ka para teje ...si psh une  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sonnyinter

pse mi me car e paske ble postin ti?  se ju gocave, su besohet, cnuk beni... lol

----------


## Dara

:buzeqeshje:  a thua?

----------


## sonnyinter

> a thua?


me zhgenjeve piliveske.  thashe gjith ket te menduar kjo do na thote ndonje gje te hajrit.  po kto kshu jan, marrin poste dhe harrojne per masat.   :sarkastik:

----------


## Dara

lol...jeta ehste nje kosh me zhgenjime  :buzeqeshje: ...here tjeter kur te postoj , do rri vigjilente ketu duke pritur komentin tende , edhe do le edhe mesimin  :ngerdheshje:  vetem qe te te kunderpergjigjem ne kohe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## cool_dancer

une ambasador shqiptar ne Penn State University  :buzeqeshje:

----------

